# Angora bunnies ?!



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Are they hard to care for ?? I've had reg. buns before ......

Look at these !!! I like the female lighter colored one ... 

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/grd/3554607239.html


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

They aren't really any harder than other bunnies except for 2 pieces of advice I'll offer. First, feed hay every day, never miss a day, and offer papaya pills every few days. This is to prevent wool block, the #1 killer of Angora rabbits. The other thing is to get yourself either a blower or an air compressor. Once a week during the regular seasons blow out their coats. Bump that up to twice a week during molting time (spring and fall) or harvest the wool.

Other than that, have fun with 'em!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I want to harvest the wool , for spinning maybe selling .... 

.....are you talking about a LEAF blower ?!? ... and you blow the rabbit out ?? 

..papaya ?! thanks !!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

It's a device called a wool blower. You can also use a hair dryer that has a cool setting. The idea is to save as much wool as you can so it can grow as long as possible before harvesting. That's why a lot of folk don't brush them. The forced air blows apart any early matting hair and separates them. It also cleans the wool and helps loose hairs blow out gently.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

OHHHH... so you blow instead of brush !!
I have an air compressor, what attatchment do I need for that ?! guess I better google !


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

If you have the trigger attachment for your compressor, put on the little black directing nozzle. That's all you need! The rabbits usually love it, once they get used to it. It's really hard for an Angora to clean themselves, so they usually enjoy being cleaned very much.


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

You will still have to brush your rabbits but the blower is VERY helpful and helps blow out that fine powder dander that they can get. French Angoras are in general easier to care for than english or german. I have the French for this reason. About every 3 to 4 months your rabbit will molt. This is when you can hand pluck the fibers for spinning. French Angoras do NOT usually need to be clipped. If I am not showing a rabbit I keep down around their hinny and privates trimmed up as matts in this area SUCK!! I find them to be pretty easy to maintain.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Miz Mary, they are pretty easy and a very, very fun hobby for a spinner. I brush and blow mine. When the length gets long, I try to keep the loose hair off their bodies as much as I can. I also keep an eye on how much they eat and their stool size for wool block prevention. Do you think one of those French/Satins will provide enough fiber to keep you happy between molts? Its not for me. 

There's a book, Angora: A Handbook For Spinners that's a fiber/spinner favorite and also Completely Angora, which is the holy grail of angora rabbits and their care. If you see these books at the library or if they can be loaned to your local library, they are excellent information sources.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Fetherhd, what do you use to clip them in thier hinney/privets ? I have dog clippers , would that work ?? 

Raccon breath , I dont want to get over my head, so I will start with one and see how it goes ! I plan on putting some angora in the sock yarn I spin/knit !! 

I have a cage ( above ground ) that has an outdoor run attatched ( large wire AND chicken wire fencing ) Covered .... but I'm not sure what to use on the ground in the run ( after I put wire on the bottom - no digouts ! ) ?! 

Oh what fun, I pick her up tonight !!!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

How exciting! Your socks will be amazing. 

A friend of mine has just under 20 angora rabbits and has been raising them for many years. When I was on my way home with my first bunnies, she told me to stop at the store and grab some Hartz cat hairball remedy and keep it in my bunny emergency kit for wool block.

I was just looking at the pic of your little doe and it looks like there is blue or a shade of gray in her side burns and on her back. That's going to look beautiful spun up. She's beautiful and looks very healthy with bright, clear eyes.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

they can have ear mites, problems with their eyes from dust, and awful hair mats IF you don't keep at it a little all along BUT ALSO they usually have the sweetest personalities, have wonderful angora wool, and are just precious.....have had as many as 35 at one time and now have only two but will be expanding slowly again since my husband's death....they are just sweet! (and oh....when they have those sweet little babies!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I would not use an air compressor. 

An air blower just blows air into the wool. Large volumes of air at relatively low pressure.

An air compressor takes air and dust and moisture, concentrates it, then blows it at high pressure. So dust and moisture are present in the air stream. Industrial users of compressed will use filters to remove dust and moisture from compressed air.

I have used 2hp shop-vacs with a blower option for grooming angoras!

Have a good day!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I've used an air compressor for many years with several Angoras and it worked very well. Have also used them on shorter wooled breeds for showing. Never had a single problem with it in all that time. 

There are plenty of great options though for people that choose to try something different.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you are harvesting the wool to use why would you blow them out? When I had my angoras I handled them as little as possible once they were adults. Handling them when they are young helps to tame them. I would brush them lightly a few times between pluckings. I found the less I handled them the better. The more you handle them the more they groom themselves. The more they groom themselves the more hair they ingested which can and does lead to wool block. Learn to recognize the signs of wool block and if you see them act quickly. Applesauce mixed with adolf's meat tenderizer was what was used back then. They might have better fixes now. What used o be the angora bible back then was Completely Angora by Kilfoyle and Samson. It was out of print last time I looked but you can probably find it via Amazon


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm with you BamaSuzy. They are so sweet and precious. If I'm having a bad day, all I have to do is go hang out with the bunnies. They are a natural mood enhancer  I'm always touching them. 

I can say why I groom regularly..I love it and they enjoy it too. I got them to have a hands on experience with them as well as their wool. If something is working and both the bunnies and I are happy, then why not. The bunnies love being brushed, blown, air compressored (gently after the moisture blows out of the hose), handled, hugged and big ol' wet kisses. As long as they are eating enough and their poop is good, I have a good balance. Find that right balance for your lifestyle. It doesn't mean anybody not doing it my way is wrong though. Bunnies are pretty cool, can be put on auto pilot with little maintenance and be perfectly content.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Regular grooming also helps cut down on mats in the fur. Rabbits are going to try to clean themselves regardless, why not help them out a bit? Blowing (and brushing) helps to remove dead hairs and skin. I noticed whenever I'd harvest wool from my Angora's, they were just so happy to be able to get to their own skin again! They'd jump around and frolic like crazy.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I've noticed that same thing. I got some electric clippers last year and when I started shearing, the buns went from suspicious of the low hum of the clippers to laying flat and relaxed once they felt the air hit their skin. Afterward, play, play, play!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Awesome !! "Bunny Bun " is 11 weeks .... letting her get to know me , my voice, my smell .... been petting her and talking to her 5-6 times/day ... when I try to pick her up , she is a kicker !!! 
Any tricks to getting them to LOVE being held ?! 

.... I think the blowing is really good for dander also , and can get rid of small mats ...


----------



## Caprini Hill (Feb 27, 2012)

Hopping in to say hi! I have a German angora, named Miss Mary! And I'm hoping to get a satin angora at CT Sheep and Wool next month. 
I don't find Mary difficult to care for. I'm probably not the best at clipping her and I ave yet to learn to spin, but I have some nice fiber waiting!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think Miz Mary needs to meet Miss Mary. Just sayin'.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Miz Mary said:


> Awesome !! "Bunny Bun " is 11 weeks .... letting her get to know me , my voice, my smell .... been petting her and talking to her 5-6 times/day ... when I try to pick her up , she is a kicker !!!
> Any tricks to getting them to LOVE being held ?!
> 
> .... I think the blowing is really good for dander also , and can get rid of small mats ...


When picking rabbit up hold close to the body and support underneath. We used to call it the "football" hold in 4H. Rabbits won't kick as much if they feel secure. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Caprini Hill said:


> Hopping in to say hi! I have a German angora, named Miss Mary! And I'm hoping to get a satin angora at CT Sheep and Wool next month.
> I don't find Mary difficult to care for. I'm probably not the best at clipping her and I ave yet to learn to spin, but I have some nice fiber waiting!


AMAZING !!! Now I need PICTURES of Miss Mary !!! ....Bunny Bun is doing well, hubby is building her a custom cage so she will have more room to stretch out !
She has an Official Mug Shot now .... this picture won a contest on Ravelry , and will be on coffee mugs that will be sold at festivals etc !! 










I'm getting a pile of fiber just from combing her daily , her first plucking should be in the next month or so !!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

ACHOO! I'm allergic to angora 

Beautiful girl, Miz Mary


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------

